# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  unexpected death- need advice

## gut

So I lost my tomato frog last night. I just need help figuring out what did it because there were no signs whatsoever, the most upsetting thing is having no idea what caused it. Wondered if anyone had any ideas to offer.

He was in a big plastic tub with a nice hole cut in the top for ventilation. His substrate was coco earth, which I always kept moist, the temps were in the mid-upper 70's and I was careful to keep his humidity at or above 70 [may have dropped a few times on accident but never to dangerous levels] I gave him lots of crickets about twice a week, dusted with calcium or vitamins every other feeding, but he was always a sparce eater. He croaked regularly, sometimes when I was maintaining all their tanks and talking to my frogs as usual he would randomly start croaking and making a ruckus. [Lol i'm making myself sad here..... anyway] He was alone, could he have died of loneliness from stress? He didn't seem stressed to me, he was very plump and was a bright, beautiful orange color. He was in great physical condition, I gave him a once-over every time I tidied up his tub, no signs of red leg or anything, just a fat angry frog. Even when he died I didn't realize immediately he was dead, he looked exactly as he always does. In hindsight maybe I should have taken pictures but trust me, I doubted he was even dead at first, he looked excellent. 

The only thing I can think of that was out of the ordinary was that my dad was replacing the tiles in the bathroom next to my room, but he didn't use any chemicals that I know of, there was no dust and I kept my door closed, there was just a lot of noise? Could he have inhaled something harmful, or maybe been worried by the noise [which really wasn't even that loud?]

----------


## Yoda

Did he have light, not that it affects a tomato frog enough, but I hope he wasn't living in the dark? I don't believe frogs but heart attacks and if the noise wasn't that loud maybe it was chemicals. I've never seen a frog die of old age but do you know how old he was?

----------


## gut

He had a little led light, just enough to give him a day/night cycle. Also I'm not sure how old he was. I got him from my local Petco which is very nice in comparison to most Petcos, he'd been there for months.

----------


## gut

I guess he could have been exposed to some chemicals or something, i'm the only one who takes care of him so I don't know how this would happen. This just really shakes me up because now it raises the question if my other frogs are actually healthy or if they could just die at any minute from some really fast acting sickness.

----------

